# Best betta fish food



## bettablaze (Aug 13, 2010)

What is the best live, freeze-dried, pellet, flake, frozen betta fish food?:greenyay::redyay::blueyay:


----------



## bettablaze (Aug 13, 2010)

?????


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Hikari Betta Bio Gold Pellets. That is what I think is the best.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been feeding mine omega one freeze-dried bloodworms. I gave him his first pea today, he tried a bite, spit it out, and looked at my like "HEY!!! THATS NOT A BLOODWORM!!!!" So of course he got his bloodworm.....


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

what type of pea did u feed yours


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

im sure someone is bound to say something....lol I had greenbeans for dinner, so i sliced one open, took out the pea/bean inside and quarted in up.

he must have eaten it when i wasnt watching him, because the pea is gone now!!


----------



## bettablaze (Aug 13, 2010)

I added a poll


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

cool i didnt know they would eat that


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

are u sure geenbeans are a good ideal?


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

gahcrazy said:


> are u sure geenbeans are a good ideal?


i knew someone would saysomething....


CjRager89 said:


> im sure someone is bound to say something....lol


i figured that people feed theirs peas every once in a while, why not. And i did not feed him a whole greenbean, just the bean that is inside when you cut them in half. which is pretty much a pea


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think a betta could eat a whole green bean anyway! lol


----------



## bettablaze (Aug 13, 2010)

I feed my Nemo flakes and pellets.


----------

